# Indoor Studio Lighting & Gears: "What do I need??"



## BY_PHOTOGRAPHY

I'm fairly new & still learning in photography -- I'm wanting to put together an indoor studio at my home, but I'm not sure exactly what all I need. 

I will be shooting mostly portraits and editorials. Please help


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Is this *you?* And if so, would a pro ask such, even without googling it?



http://www.facebook.com/BYPHOTOG

*About:*


[  Based in Phoenix & Tucson ] Professional Quality Photos and Graphic  Editing -- Portraits, Editorials, Events, Dance/ Performances,  Weddings/Parties & more! **Please Feel Free to Contact Me for Rates  & the Latest Specials!**
Description
PORTRAITS -- 
 Business/Professional Head shots, Engagement Pictures, Senior Pictures, Family Portraits, Model Portfolios, etc

 EDITORIALS --
 Fashion, Magazine Photos, Clothing Line, Commercial Ads, Architectural, etc


----------



## gsgary

Facebook pro, got to love it.


----------



## JesseColeGuthery

What kind of a space do you have to work with? Do you have much experience with flash?


----------



## Derrel

Buy five identical lights. Buy Flashpoint 320M AC/DC powered monolights. Buy two sets of honeycomb grids. Buy a strip light with a removable fabric "egg crate", and a 36x48 softbox also with a removable "egg crate" grid from eBay vendors. Get AT LEAST five tall light stands, eight A-clamps, 3 large foam-core boards from an office supply store, a roll of black, gray, and white seamless paper, two Lastolite Umbrella Box enclosed umbrellas, one Manfrotto heavy duty boom stand with 15 lb counterweight, a Bogen crete filter gel kit with large gel sheets, an e-Bay 20-inch beauty dish WITH THE honeycomb grid accessory. One set of 2-way or 4-way barn doors that fits a standard reflector for which you have a honeycomb grid set.Four additional light stands, shorter ones, will be nice to hold reflectors or scrims.SOm e kind of background hanger/support system ( conduit from Home Depot and J-hooks for cheap vs Bogen Auto-Poles and Expan chain-drive sets like I have at considerably more cost).

With that setup, you could shoot a LOT of stuff, portrait-wise, and do good work on all sorts of editorial work. Total cost... $500 for the five 320M lights, $250 fo stands, $45 for clamps, $32 for boards, $150 for background paper rolls, $350 for miscellaneous support equipment and all accessopries like grids, barn doors, diffusers, e-Bay softboxes.

You do not need "a lot" of flash power with today's cameras. ISO 200 looks great with flash. 5 x 150 Watt-seconds is PLENTY, for most set-ups using a d-slr.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

And don't forget an extension chord or two and perhaps a triggers solution, which if you shop the right chinese ebay store you may be able to include in Derrels "support gear" budget


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

gsgary said:


> Facebook pro, got to love it.



I suspect that FB career started at amazon.com or bestbuy store


----------



## BY_PHOTOGRAPHY

2WheelPhoto said:


> Is this *you?* And if so, would a pro ask such, even without googling it?
> 
> 
> 
> B.Y. PHOTOGRAPHY | Facebook
> 
> *About:*
> 
> 
> [  Based in Phoenix & Tucson ] Professional Quality Photos and Graphic  Editing -- Portraits, Editorials, Events, Dance/ Performances,  Weddings/Parties & more! **Please Feel Free to Contact Me for Rates  & the Latest Specials!**
> Description
> PORTRAITS --
> Business/Professional Head shots, Engagement Pictures, Senior Pictures, Family Portraits, Model Portfolios, etc
> 
> EDITORIALS --
> Fashion, Magazine Photos, Clothing Line, Commercial Ads, Architectural, etc



Don't need that negative vibe from you -- Notice all the pictures and work I've done has been OUTDOOR or an EVENT COVERAGE. I'm not experienced in setting up my OWN INDOOR STUDIO -- & I've GOOGLED & done research...but thought I'd seek advice from here too. But apparently not from you.

PS: It says "PROFESSIONAL QUALITY" photos -- I never claimed to be a PROFESSIONAL photographer... because I'm a PROFESSIONAL DANCER, and I do photography as a side hobby.


----------



## BY_PHOTOGRAPHY

I have a room dedicated in building an indoor studio. Not HUGE -- but enough


----------



## BY_PHOTOGRAPHY

Derrel said:


> Buy five identical lights. Buy Flashpoint 320M AC/DC powered monolights. Buy two sets of honeycomb grids. Buy a strip light with a removable fabric "egg crate", and a 36x48 softbox also with a removable "egg crate" grid from eBay vendors. Get AT LEAST five tall light stands, eight A-clamps, 3 large foam-core boards from an office supply store, a roll of black, gray, and white seamless paper, two Lastolite Umbrella Box enclosed umbrellas, one Manfrotto heavy duty boom stand with 15 lb counterweight, a Bogen crete filter gel kit with large gel sheets, an e-Bay 20-inch beauty dish WITH THE honeycomb grid accessory. One set of 2-way or 4-way barn doors that fits a standard reflector for which you have a honeycomb grid set.Four additional light stands, shorter ones, will be nice to hold reflectors or scrims.SOm e kind of background hanger/support system ( conduit from Home Depot and J-hooks for cheap vs Bogen Auto-Poles and Expan chain-drive sets like I have at considerably more cost).
> 
> With that setup, you could shoot a LOT of stuff, portrait-wise, and do good work on all sorts of editorial work. Total cost... $500 for the five 320M lights, $250 fo stands, $45 for clamps, $32 for boards, $150 for background paper rolls, $350 for miscellaneous support equipment and all accessopries like grids, barn doors, diffusers, e-Bay softboxes.
> 
> You do not need "a lot" of flash power with today's cameras. ISO 200 looks great with flash. 5 x 150 Watt-seconds is PLENTY, for most set-ups using a d-slr.



Thank you for your genuine response. I appreciate your time


----------



## BY_PHOTOGRAPHY

2WheelPhoto said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook pro, got to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that FB career started at amazon.com or bestbuy store
Click to expand...


Haven't your mother teach you, "if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything."


----------



## tirediron

I've looked through all of your Facebook images OP, and to be honest, I don't see a lot that screams, "Professional quality" to me.  You've got some nice images, but the majority have exposure, lighting and/or compositional issues.  There's a great deal more to being a professional wedding photographer than a D90, SB600 and nifty-fifty.  There is a LOT of knowledge and experience that is required; you are offering your services as a professional (and regardless of how you chose to phrase it, if you use the word 'professional' people will assume you to be one) who is offering to document the single most important day in a couple's life.  Are you absolutely certain you can discharge that duty?


----------



## cgipson1

I checked out your "WEB Site"... and you do not have professional images. Most of them are soft (out of focus)... not to mention the lighting and exposure issues previously mentioned. 

We see several people like you every day.. buy a low end entry level camera... and less than a year later, WOW.. you are a pro! (In Name only!) If you are charging... by definition.. you are supposed to be a PROFESSIONAL. However, it is obvious that you lack even basic knowledge... I hope you have a business license, insurance, and DO pay your taxes! If not.. well,


----------



## cgipson1

BY_PHOTOGRAPHY said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook pro, got to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that FB career started at amazon.com or bestbuy store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Haven't your mother teach you,* "if you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything."
Click to expand...


I am assuming that English is not your native language??? Or did you just take Advanced Texting instead of English and Grammar?


----------



## stepollard1

LMAO, this is to funny..
Yet again sarcasm comes to the forefront of the issue. Does it matter if somebody promotes themselves for a little motivation in their hobby/work..If a person charges and the customer isnt happy then that becomes a problem, if they are happy however is that a bad job?? No its a very good job. Does it matter if someone advertises on facebook? Its a very cheap way of getting your name out there.
This person didnt ask for an opinion of their business or advertising, they simply wanted advice on lighting set up for a home studio. Being a photography Forum I think that is a very suitable question.
If this person is effecting your business fair enough maybe have a little PM, but if they are not. Why dont you guys help them to achieve the pictures they need to to pass your expectations?


----------



## cgipson1

stepollard1 said:


> LMAO, this is to funny..
> Yet again sarcasm comes to the forefront of the issue. Does it matter if somebody promotes themselves for a little motivation in their hobby/work..If a person charges and the customer isnt happy then that becomes a problem, if they are happy however is that a bad job?? No its a very good job. Does it matter if someone advertises on facebook? Its a very cheap way of getting your name out there.
> This person didnt ask for an opinion of their business or advertising, they simply wanted advice on lighting set up for a home studio. Being a photography Forum I think that is a very suitable question.
> If this person is effecting your business fair enough maybe have a little PM, but if they are not. Why dont you guys help them to achieve the pictures they need to to pass your expectations?



Primarily because I get really tired of Wanna Be PRO clowns that don't have a clue... and expect us to teach them BASIC knowledge even though they are "PROS"! Maybe you don't have the same huge influx of these people in the UK, that we have in the states... all with low end equipment, very little knowledge and experience.. who are telling the public "This is PRO work"! (and no.. I don't shoot professionally any more... although I get asked to all the time! So these "PROS" aren't in any way a threat to my business.. or to any decent photographers business! What bothers me is the ethics issue.. and the fact that they are destroying a profession I used to love and enjoy).

Do you really think a "PRO" should be posting really basic BEGINNER type questions? We see it all the time! (And most of them seem barely semi-literate also.. hardly professional!)


----------



## 12sndsgood

It's the internet. people choose who they give out information too. when someone who has taken up the "profession" of photography and ask's what is considered to be a basic question, they are likely to get these types of responces.


----------



## cgipson1

12sndsgood said:


> It's the internet. people choose who they give out information too. when someone who has taken up the "profession" of photography and ask's what is considered to be a basic question, they are likely to get these types of responces.



Especially when they AREN'T Professionals!


----------

